# free drawings of animals



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

may i practice on anybodys bettas/animals?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## bettagirlLOVER (Feb 25, 2013)

hi are you still on?


----------



## xtcking (Dec 7, 2012)

please do! theres a few pics of creo as my avatar and in my album!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i will draw any.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

you can do mine if you want but I thought you were already doing it that is why i didn't ask!!http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/IMG_20130213_084642_zpsafa6537f.jpg.html?o=1&newest=1 his name is Mardi


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

im working on it right now.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

ok I'm excited to see it!!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

almost done!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

do you want it colored?


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

i don't care you can do whatever you want


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

ok im done.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

sorry for the wait the pics wouldnt load. here it is.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow i love it!!!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

your welcome.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

xtching heres yours.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello blu. I would love a pic if you don't mind! It's of my new betta Gaer Braig, named by homegrown terror. It's Elvish for "fierce copper.". I know you said you weren't crazy about double tails lol but maybe you could draw him anyway. He will probably flare at his own picture lol.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Sherbert colored please.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

please can you do indigo in color if you have time or if you want to do a finless pet i would love one of a finless pet you can pick one from here *Finless Pets*


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i can do both. but they will come later because i am in school right now. (im not a rule breaker on my phone)


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

anyone else?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

sorry i had a busy day yesterday and completely forgot about the drawings we are going to a robotics tournament on Saturday and need to Finnish our robot. i promise i will get to them today.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

blu the betta said:


> sorry i had a busy day yesterday and completely forgot about the drawings we are going to a robotics tournament on Saturday and need to Finnish our robot. i promise i will get to them today.



robots sounds interesting, what is your robot like?


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

No worries! Whenever you feel like it. Good luck at the tourney!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

percy heeres the betta you wanted.:-D


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i will post a colored and a uncolored.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

That's so awesome Blu! Thank you so much! It looks just like him and I love how you did all the scales. I'm going to print it and hang it by his tank.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

Your welcome. :-D


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

here he is. im so sorry for the wait. i hope you like it.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

blu the betta said:


> here he is. im so sorry for the wait. i hope you like it.



its not showing up for me:-(


----------

